# Watching English Football in Bur Bubai



## tom_mw23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, arrived in Dubai last night and am staying in Bur Dubai. Does anyone know anywhere around here that shows English Premier League games? Wouldn't mind catching the Spurs v Liverpool game tonight...

Thanks a lot, Tom


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

tom_mw23 said:


> Hi everyone, arrived in Dubai last night and am staying in Bur Dubai. Does anyone know anywhere around here that shows English Premier League games? Wouldn't mind catching the Spurs v Liverpool game tonight...
> 
> Thanks a lot, Tom


Try Boston Bar. They usually have the footie on. Google it and there should be a map telling you where it is. 

HTH


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Alternatively try Goodfellas at Regal Plaza hotel. Its a sports bar and shows all EPL games.


----------



## tom_mw23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheers guys, appreciate the help.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

tom_mw23 said:


> Hi everyone, arrived in Dubai last night and am staying in Bur Dubai. Does anyone know anywhere around here that shows English Premier League games? Wouldn't mind catching the Spurs v Liverpool game tonight...
> 
> Thanks a lot, Tom


players lounge in the country club hotel have every game on about ten screnns! Good food in there as well. Thinking about it your probably out for the game already!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah but players lounge is full of manc fans. At least Goodfella's is neutral, and the beer's cheep there to. And the bar staff are, let's say, more accomodating....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I quite like the Players Lounge. Food is well priced with huge portions. The band is good too.

I am slightly concerned as to why you need _accommodating_ bar staff. Mind boggling right now.

Of course, it could just be that they need additional tolerance for crying Newcastle fans...



-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Something like that Elph....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't see why no-one supports a REAL football club and stop pandering to the over paid idiots of Man United et al..........whats wrong with Luton Town FC????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think we have enough bandwidth... 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I know nothing about football, I support Newcastle United


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I know nothing about football, I support Newcastle United


They're actually a troup of ballet dancers.............hth


----------

